# [wpa_supplicant] No funciona wpa_supplicant USB NANO (Sol)

## FyruX

Gracias de antemano por dedicar parte de tu valioso tiempo en  este...

He instalado gentoo en un portátil HP Pavilion dv4-1521la, no logre hacer que funciones su tarjeta wifi que es una Broadcom Limited BCM4312. en la salida del kernel me lanza que el firmware b43 no funciona.   después de tantas vueltas en la web e intentar varios métodos, me di por vencido; y he adquirido un usb nano wifi realtek, el cual usa el controlador r8188eu.

el punto es que el sistema si detecta el usb nano y le da nombre wlp0s29f7u2u1. solo que no he podido hacer que wpa_supplicant me funcione. ni la interfaz gráfica, ni en linea de comandos. necesito ayuda porfa.  por el momento estoy haciendo android tetheringLast edited by FyruX on Fri Mar 16, 2018 3:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Stolz

Sin mas información es difícil diagnosticar. Por si ayuda, estos son los pasos que normalmente sigo para hacer funcionar wpa_supplicant de forma manual:

Comprueba que tu tarjeta WiFi es reconocida por el kernel

```
# ifconfig -a

wlp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.53  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        ether 60:12:34:56:79:90  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 270900  bytes 275061366 (262.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 70  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 150690  bytes 92264630 (87.9 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

En mi caso la tarjeta wifi es wlp3s0. Si no ves tu tarjeta en la salida significa que no tienes instalado el driver correcto o que no está cargado su módulo del kernel.

Crea el archivo de configuración de wpa_supplican /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf con este contenido

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=0

network={

        ssid="Nombre de tu red WiFi"

        psk="Contraseña de red WiFi"

}

```

Para evitar conflictos detén instancias anteriores de los servicios implicados

```
/etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop

killall -9 wpa_supplicant

killall -9 wpa_cli

killall -9 dhcpcd
```

Inicial manualmente wpa_supplicant (remplaza wlp3s0 con el nombre de tu interfaz de red wifi)

```
wpa_supplicant -D nl80211 -i wlp3s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d
```

Si todo va bien deberías ver un mensaje diciendo algo así como 'AP associated'. Sin cerrar la consola donde tienes wpa_supplicant ejecutandose abre otra nueva consola y ejecuta

```
dhcpcd
```

Si el proceso anterior funciona deberías poder navegar. Para que los cambios sean permanentes sigue las instrucciones del Wiki  https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant

Si no te ha funcionado, indícanos la salida de error de los comandos anteriores

----------

## FyruX

Muchas gracias Stolz por tu pronta respuesta... mas yo me he demorado en contestar por falta de tiempo....

Lo de falta de info fue adrede para poder comenzar con una metodológica distinta... he instalado gentoo un par de decenas de veces y es la primera vez que no he podido con el wpa_supplicant.... pero bueno al grano.....

```
# ifconfig -a 

enp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:26:22:9e:e9:d9  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 1  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp0s29f7u1u1: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 50:3e:aa:36:56:05  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

Modifique /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  tal como sugieres .....

Detenemos los servicios...

```
# /etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop                                                                                                                                                                                                              

dhcpcd             | * Stopping DHCP Client Daemon ...                                         [ ok ]

# /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop                                                                                                                                                                                                      

wpa_supplicant     | * Stopping WPA Supplicant Daemon ...                                      [ ok ]

# killall -9 wpa_supplicant                                                                                                                                                                                                            

wpa_supplicant: no process found                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

# killall -9 wpa_cli                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

wpa_cli: no process found                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

# killall -9 dhcpcd                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

dhcpcd: no process found 
```

Lanzo la orden de inicio con wlp0s29f7u1u1....

```
# wpa_supplicant -D nl80211 -i wlp0s29f7u1u1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d                                                                                                                                             

wpa_supplicant v2.6                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

random: Trying to read entropy from /dev/random                                                                                                                                                                                                             

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Initializing interface 'wlp0s29f7u1u1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'nl80211' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'                                                                                                                    

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                                                                                                                                   

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                                                                                                                                                                        

ctrl_interface='DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel'                                                                                                                                                                                                    

update_config=0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

Priority group 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

   id=0 ssid='FOHP'                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

nl80211: Driver does not support authentication/association or connect commands                                                                                                                                                                             

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlp0s29f7u1u1 disabled_11b_rates=0                                                                                                                                                                                                   

nl80211: Remove monitor interface: refcount=0                                                                                                                                                                                                               

netlink: Operstate: ifindex=4 linkmode=0 (kernel-control), operstate=6 (IF_OPER_UP)                                                                                                                                                                         

nl80211: Set mode ifindex 4 iftype 2 (STATION)                                                                                                                                                                                                              

nl80211: Failed to set interface 4 to mode 2: -19 (No such device)                                                                                                                                                                                          

wlp0s29f7u1u1: Failed to initialize driver interface                                                                                                                                                                                                        

Failed to add interface wlp0s29f7u1u1                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

wlp0s29f7u1u1: Cancelling scan request                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

wlp0s29f7u1u1: Cancelling authentication timeout                                                                                                                                                                                                            

Off-channel: Clear pending Action frame TX (pending_action_tx=(nil) 
```

 :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by FyruX on Fri Mar 16, 2018 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Stolz

Este parece ser tu problema:

 *Quote:*   

> nl80211: Driver does not support authentication/association or connect commands  

 

Parece que nl80211 no soporta tu tarjeta. No se la solución pero puedes tratar de usar el antiguo driver (wext) por si hay suerte

```
wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlp0s29f7u1u1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d 
```

----------

## FyruX

 :Very Happy: 

Amigo! la orden 

```
wpa_supplicant -D wext -i wlp0s29f7u1u1 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d 
```

fue todo un éxito...  Ahora solo resta volver permanente la situación.....

Agregue esta orden en /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant y todo perfecto....   muchas gracias por la ayuda.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## carlos88c

Buenas tardes amigos muchas gracias por la ayuda que me han brindado en todos los temas, soy nuevo en gentoo y aunque e leido y me releido la Handbook aun tengo muchas dudas, tengo un problema con la tarjeta de red wireless pues cuando ejecuto lspci SI me la reconoce pero cuando ejectuto ifconfig o iwconfig no me sale la tarjeta que podría ser??. 

Muchas gracias por su ayuda

----------

## quilosaq

Posiblemente de falta el driver del dispositivo. Pon la salida de 

```
/usr/sbin/lspci -k
```

 para que veamos algo.

----------

## carlos88c

muchas graciass por tu respuesta mira no te puedo copiar todo porque en mi gentoo ni siquiera tengo desktop aun estoy escribiendo desde otro laptop pero a grandes rasgos ejecutando ese comando aparece mi wifi asi:

Network controller : realtek controller semiconductor RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller

Subsystem: Hewlett Packard Company RTL8191 Wireless LAN Controller

Kernel Driver in use: rtl8192se

Muchass gracias por tu ayuda de verdad

----------

## quilosaq

¿Te aparece con 

```
ifconfig -a
```

?

----------

## carlos88c

Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta solo me aparece interface lo e interface sit0, que puedo hacer? ya re compile el kernel colocando como modulo el driver peor nada, muchas gracias por tiempo

----------

## quilosaq

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi/es#Firmware

En la Wiki de Gentoo dice que Realtek RTL8191SE necesita firmware adicional. Quizá RTL8191SEvA también. Prueba a instalar sys-kernel/linux-firmware.

----------

## carlos88c

Hola Quilosaq de verdad muchas gracias por tu tiempo y por responderme, sii ya había instalado los firmware y ahora si me aparece la tarjeta como WLO1 pero ahora el problema es que cuando ejecuto iwconfig me aparece "No extension Wireless", y no se que hacer e leido el HandBook pero no me da una solución.

Muchas muchas gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Sigue las indicaciones de Stolz en este mismo hilo mas arriba:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1078398.html?sid=98cfed4f751afbbdbeb6b5410ae3a126#8196480

----------

## carlos88c

Muchísimas gracias Quilosaq por toda tu ayuda, logre poner a punto toda la red y ahora voy en camino al siguiente paso y es instalar desktop, en mi caso OpenB ox, muchas pero muchas gracias e aprendido mucho con ustedes.

----------

## carlos88c

Buenas tardes muchahos volvi a tener este problema pues me toco formatear el equipo, y ahora no me conecta y realice todos los pasos que hice la priemra vez y nada por favor ayudenme porbe con esto

/etc/init.d/dhcpcd stop 

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant stop 

killall -9 wpa_supplicant 

killall -9 wpa_cli 

killall -9 dhcpcd

y despues esto

wpa_supplicant -D nl80211 -i wlp3s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -d

me sale esto al final

EAPOL External notification  Port=0

muchas gracias por su atencion

----------

